

How Discounting is Killing Your Pricing Strategy - pccampbell
http://blog.priceintelligently.com/blog/bid/170106/How-Discounting-is-Killing-Your-Pricing-Strategy

======
brennanjp
"..customers receiving a discount on their first month or initial purchase
value the product at least 12% lower than the product’s list price."

Damn.

~~~
pccampbell
Yea, just FYI: Of course, this is a generalized stat over a number of
different industries and customer size, but the trends are what's important
and the size of the delta.

Bottom line: It's a huge deal.

